# She wasn't a rabbit...



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 25, 2007)

***SORRY IF THIS OFFENDS ANYONE BECAUSE SHE WAS A HORSE AND NOT A RABBIT - BUT WE STILL MISS HER.***

Last year my family went through something very hard on all of us. After 8 hours of trying to keep our Angel alive she finally had to let go. We all spent time trying to get her over the colic, but in the end we couldn't keep her here with us. I know it's a bit late to be just posting, but it still feels like it was only yesterday.... She was only 6 and way to young to be taken from us. I miss her bad, everyone does, but mostly my sister who thoguht of Angel as her best friend... 

Once again, Im sorry if this offends anyone... But I just had to post... Heres the video a friend of the family made after her passing...

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=koOhIP2EA1Q]http://youtube.com/watch?v=koOhIP2EA1Q[/ame]

We miss you Angel, and we will see you at the bridge baby.

Shay


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 25, 2007)

Not at all. She is more than welcome here.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2007)

Aw I'm so sorry that you had to go through that.

People post about all sorts of animals here, so don't worry about offending people 

If you ever need to talk about Angel or anything, my PM box is open.



RIP Angel


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks guys... It was pretty tough, and to make matters worse, exactly 10 weeksafter Angel passed, we had out 17 y/o stallion pts due to breathing issues....  And now we are going to have to have a dog put dog soon  Having animals is hard... .I sometimes wonder why I even have them but then something like a friend commiting suicide comes up and I realize that I can't esacpe the pain......


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2007)

Animals are great healers, and great friends, and it's tragic when they pass on. Losing so many beloved pets in a very short space of time is hard, and you will be grieving a great deal, but one day you will be able to look back on all of them and you won't feel the intense pain you feel now. You will look back and laugh about them, talk about them, remember them for the life loving friends they were.

Unfortunately with having friends, be them human or animal, along with the good times, there will always be awful times too. I'm just so sorry that you are having to deal with all of this.

Hang in there and keep talking about how you feel, and how you are doing, and your friends (human oranimal)if you want to, too.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 25, 2007)

OMG i'm so sorry for your loss! She was a very pretty horse! 



RIP Angel!


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 25, 2007)

Shay,

You've not offended anyone by sharing about your Angel.

Sometimes I wonder about having so many animals in my life, too. Compared to most humans our animal friends live much shorter spans of time and we experience loss of them so much more frequently. Right now 6 of our 10 cats are at least 10 years old. We are about to go through a period of time when we could possibly deal with health issues and even losing multiple cats in a short time period. That will be painful. But I would have never wanted to be without any one of them.

The first cat my hubby and I had passed away quite a few years ago. Yet we still talk of him. Right now I am looking at a photo of him and his kitty pal (who crossed the bridge 2 years ago, also)...that picture is right here at the computer desk...along with photos of all the kitties & bunnies we've seen to the other side. We never forget them. The remembering is a mixture of laughter and tears...sometimes more one than the other.

It is fine to feel loss...to miss someone...it is a sign of how deeply we love them and how much they impacted our lives while alive.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## ellissian (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry, it's hard enough losing one animal but more.......it's really tough. In total I've lost 13 pets this year (11 guinea pigs, one hamster and Milly). Yet for some reason Milly has upset me the most, I'm sorry your having to go through all this.

Take Care.


----------



## Mikoli (Jul 26, 2007)

[align=center]





[/align]
[align=center]R.I.P Angel.
[/align]


----------



## Michaela (Jul 26, 2007)

I am so sorry Shay, that was terrible. :tears2:

Of course no one will be offended by you posting this here, all animals are loved, you are so sweet. :hug1

:rip:Angel.

Mikoli that is a beautiful tribute. ink iris:

~~~~~~~~~
_~Michaela, Ebony, Pebble, Madison & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry, poor Angel - Colic is such a horrible thing. She was such a beautiful girl, and what a lovely tribute that video was.

Gallop free Angel :rainbow:


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 26, 2007)

*Mikoli wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Mikoli, you have no idea homw much that means to me.

And everyone else, I really appreaicte your kind words. I still miss her lots, even thought she left us last year. The pain still feels incredibly fresh, andeveryone in our family still hurts. 

When she died that night it was after we had given up walking her, she was in her stall with mom sitting in a camp chair outside her door, (the door wasnt tied) and when it was time for her to go, she pushed out the door, and as she went down she hit moms leg with her head. To some that may just be weird, but to me it was like she was looking for one last bit of comfort. Mom has only been on a horse 2 times since Angel died. I have only gone riding about 3 times. Riding just isn't fun when you can't talk to someone else the whole time. In that video where you see the brown and white horse with Angel, that was me and my mare. My sister, Angel, Jessie, and I always rode together, but now with her gone, I can't work it up to go riding for a long amount of time. It's just not the same, and it isn't fair. She shouldn't have been taken away from us.

RIP Big girl, I know you're watching over us, and I can't wait to see you again. You were beautiful, and no one can take away the good times we all shared with you.


----------

